# easy to eat while riding



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll now stop eating clif bar, in the cold weather they required so much jaw power it took me 8 minutes off the bike to eat it. 

I am looking for something easy to eat every 30-60 minutes without getting off the bike.. I heard fig bars is good? Prefer to be not too crumbly.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I've found Clif Blocks to be the easiest to eat (and tasty). You can pre open the package and stick them in your jersey. Then eat as many as you want and put the package back in your jersey till you want more. No mess, no goo, no crumbs.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^ or if you have a BMC (or any other flat top tube bike) you can simply stick the shot block on your top tube. +1 on the shot blocks by the way.


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

I've taken to eating peanut butter and honey sandwiches on the bike... both during training rides and races. I eat half a sandwich every 30 minutes (give or take).


----------



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

I like sweetened and dried papaya chunks available from many bulk food stores. Dried apricots or mangoes are good too.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

CMan said:


> I've taken to eating peanut butter and honey sandwiches on the bike... both during training rides and races. I eat half a sandwich every 30 minutes (give or take).


Same here except peanut and/or almond butter and jelly on whole wheat bread.
One sandwich is enough for rides under 50 miles.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

You should consider some of the "portable" recipes from the Feedzone Cookbook. The bread cakes are a favorite since I can make a batch, freeze them, and use as needed. They also show how to wrap stuff so it's easy to eat while riding. 
Some of this info is online so do a search.
Some of my friends always griped when I wanted to stop to eat my snacks so now I don't have that issue. And they taste better than the prepackaged stuff I was eating.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

^^+1 for the Feedzone Cookbook. 

I like their rice cakes. I make them in a batch; wrap them individually and freeze. 
Take them out as you need them and they thaw while you ride. Yum! Makes me want to ride just so I can eat them ;-)


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

How do you carry your sandwiches? Ziplock? Plastic wrap?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

jays35 said:


> How do you carry your sandwiches? Ziplock? Plastic wrap?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Check out last 1:40 of this video (or the entire thing).

Learn to make Allen Lim’s famous rice cakes


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

the saying is "give an arab a handfull of dates and he will work all day" it's a very old saying, but the relevance for me, is that's what I run on. they even have some protein and at 25 calories each...well I just pop in a couple every 10 minutes. 
compact energy, and I never get sick of them. I reckon, dipped in liquorice and chocolate...just as a treat...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Another vote for Clif Bloks. I tear open the end, eat one block before leaving, and fold over the packaging. I can grab the package out of my jersey and push out a block while riding. 

Oahu has an annual road race around the island that's 112 miles (original source of the ironman mileage) and no team support is allowed. You have to leave with all your food and the organizers hand off bottles with either water or some electrolyte drink. It's hot and humid on the North Shore plus you're fighting a headwind until you get past Kailua so you want to keep your jersey pockets free for extra bottles. I used a bento (box) box on the top tube for Clif Bloks (4) and Clif Shots (3) for the 5-6 hours of racing. They work great for carrying your food for any long ride in a hot climate.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I have the book and will try it.

Dave


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

dried figs and a couple of bananas


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

bought a carton of generic strawberry newton cookies. cut them into quarters, about the same size a bloks. put them in a ziploc bag, open and in the jersey pocket. was easy to eat because of the small size. even grabbing 2-4 pieces it was much easier to take down than one full cookie.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I usually eat granola bars (moist and chewy ones, not the dry ones) or honey stinger waffles on long rides, with some clif bloks thrown in for variety. On shorter, hi-intensity rides I go off clif-bloks alone as I can't digest the other stuff at a high level of exertion.


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

Another vote for shot blocs. I never preopen. It is easy enough to bite down on the end and tear lengthwise about an inch then just start squeezing them out


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

If it's a race or a hammer group training/fitness ride, I use something akin to clif blocks. Any other ride I prefer real food (usually either fig newtons,PB&J, the occasional banana).


----------



## KEIR169 (Dec 29, 2011)

i find mule bars are okay to eat, as well as powerbar ride shots


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried the clif bloks they are very handy, thanks..
also will be checking out those cakes from the feedzone book.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cliff blocks are good but I find that some flavors tend to stick to my teeth and get too sweet to eat after the second pack. Another good tasty bar I came across is the Hammer brand in the cashew and chocolate chip flavor. Does tend to get a little sticky to handle when the weather gets hot but very yummy.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Cliff blocks are good but I find that some flavors tend to stick to my teeth and get too sweet to eat after the second pack. Another good tasty bar I came across is the Hammer brand in the cashew and chocolate chip flavor. Does tend to get a little sticky to handle when the weather gets hot but very yummy.


I like the cashew and chocolate chip flavor, but the melting chocolate is too messy. Have you tried the almond cashew or the cranberry flavors? Neither has has anything that actually melts or gets sticky. If anything, there is only a very fine oily film on them, that seems to wipe off hands *much* easier than a sticky-type residue. It's actually not even an issue, because it's so light. By far, my favorite warm weather solid food, unless I'm going over 100 miles...then I need something without sweetness.


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I love how easy it is to eat the shot blocks, but I like making my own stuff. What I haven't figured out is how to eat my creations in an easy way. Anyone have tips on how to package home made bars and the like? I can always shove them in a zip loc bag, but that gets messy to eat while on the bike.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

This popped up the other day:

Bananas are as beneficial as sports drinks, study suggests

I haven't had time to read the primary article in full yet, but Nieman at Ap State does good work.

I personally use bananas on training rides as one of my main food sources. They are cheap and pretty easy to eat other than in a race.


----------



## pepelkod (May 26, 2012)

*Gel*

Surprised no one has mentioned Hammer or Gu gel.

I buy the big bottle and use the little 3 serving flask. Only really use it for races but it would work for group rides where you will get dropped if you even reach for a bottle.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

sdeeer said:


> I personally use bananas on training rides as one of my main food sources. They are cheap and pretty easy to eat other than in a race.


Yup, plus they're not messy/sticky and have an easy open wrapper which can be environmentally disposed of.

Banana









Gel shot


----------



## pepelkod (May 26, 2012)

*Make your own*

I also make my own. 3 cups of oats, 1/2 cup of cheap maple syrup (high fructose corn syrup) 1/2 cup of brown sugar, 1/2 cup of choco chips, 1/2 cup of peanut butter (for protein). Mix in a mixer and add water if needed to make it slightly liquidy.

Put in a 9x12 pan and bake at low temps until the bars seem slightly solid (they will get harder when cool so don't overcook). Cool then freeze, then cut into block. Wrap in parchment or wax paper and leave in the freezer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pepelkod said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Hammer or Gu gel.
> 
> I buy the big bottle and use the little 3 serving flask. Only really use it for races but it would work for group rides where you will get dropped if you even reach for a bottle.


A few people mentioned shots which is the cliff gel. Gels are ok if you're using a flask. 
But eating them from the package can be hard to open, messy, and you're left with the package to litter or put in your pocket to leak and get sticky.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pepelkod said:


> I also make my own. 3 cups of oats, 1/2 cup of cheap maple syrup (high fructose corn syrup) 1/2 cup of brown sugar, 1/2 cup of choco chips, 1/2 cup of peanut butter (for protein). Mix in a mixer and add water if needed to make it slightly liquidy.
> 
> Put in a 9x12 pan and bake at low temps until the bars seem slightly solid (they will get harder when cool so don't overcook). Cool then freeze, then cut into block. Wrap in parchment or wax paper and leave in the freezer.


Sounds good except for the high fructose corn syrup. 
Since the thread is "easy to eat while riding", how sticky are they when you eat them on a ride? Are they easy to open and eat while riding? Do they get gooey in your jersey on a 90° day?


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

tlg said:


> Sounds good except for the high fructose corn syrup.
> Since the thread is "easy to eat while riding", how sticky are they when you eat them on a ride? Are they easy to open and eat while riding? Do they get gooey in your jersey on a 90° day?


I do something similar - try agave nectar instead of the syrup if you want to avoid the HFCS. 

I have the same question though. I've been sticking with blending to a gel and adding more liquid until I figure out a container to eat "bars" from.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

shot blocks definitely :thumbsup:, lean, mean, organic energy, always effective. they're not cheap, but they go down easy and last a good long time. also powerbars are no joke, little messier, but once they heat up, they go down pretty quick, a half a one keeps me going for a while.

i got a great tip on rbr, good for pwbrs but especially shot blocks. just cut the package in half and stick em in your jersey or pocket, the half packs are easy to handle.

bananas, if they are firm and just so. and usually at the beginning or just into a ride. otherwise they dont keep in your jersey too good, they get warm. and if its really hot out, warm banana is not gonna go down too well....


----------



## pepelkod (May 26, 2012)

pmpski_1 said:


> I do something similar - try agave nectar instead of the syrup if you want to avoid the HFCS.
> 
> I have the same question though. I've been sticking with blending to a gel and adding more liquid until I figure out a container to eat "bars" from.


HFCS has a bad reputation because of the media. I mix fructose and sucrose on purpose.

From the article "The Straight Dope on Sugar in Sports Drinks"

"While some types of carbohydrate are better than others, two carbohydrates of the right types are better than one. This is because each specific carbohydrate is absorbed and metabolized through a slightly different pathway than any other. Thus, when you consume any given carbohydrate at a rate that is sufficient to saturate that pathway’s capacity, your body is still able to absorb and metabolize other carbs through their distinct pathways. Consequently, when you consume two compatible carbs at a high rate your body can absorb and metabolize more total carbohydrate than it can when a single carbohydrate is consumed at the same high rate."


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

Spike Chili said:


> I like sweetened and dried papaya chunks available from many bulk food stores. Dried apricots or mangoes are good too.


Do you find that dried apricots makes you drink more water? The ones I get all have sulfur dioxide as a preservative, not sure there's a way around that. They are a good choice though.


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

pepelkod said:


> HFCS has a bad reputation because of the media. I mix fructose and sucrose on purpose.
> 
> From the article "The Straight Dope on Sugar in Sports Drinks"
> 
> "While some types of carbohydrate are better than others, two carbohydrates of the right types are better than one. This is because each specific carbohydrate is absorbed and metabolized through a slightly different pathway than any other. Thus, when you consume any given carbohydrate at a rate that is sufficient to saturate that pathway’s capacity, your body is still able to absorb and metabolize other carbs through their distinct pathways. Consequently, when you consume two compatible carbs at a high rate your body can absorb and metabolize more total carbohydrate than it can when a single carbohydrate is consumed at the same high rate."


To each their own, whatever gets you through the day. I threw that out there for those who don't want HFCS. I'm still interested in how your packaging works for your bars while you're on the bike. I can imagine unwrapping something in parchment or wax paper would be easier than tearing open a sealed wrapper.


----------



## pepelkod (May 26, 2012)

pmpski_1 said:


> To each their own, whatever gets you through the day. I threw that out there for those who don't want HFCS. I'm still interested in how your packaging works for your bars while you're on the bike. I can imagine unwrapping something in parchment or wax paper would be easier than tearing open a sealed wrapper.


You gotta make sure it is baked enough so that it is a "bar" and not "goo". Then it is similar to blocks or any other bar. You can cut them as small as you want. I cut them so that they are 460 calories per bar (Im a big guy and need lots o calories).

Parchment is a little easier than a commercial wrapper. Still nothing is easy in a group at speed. Gu gel in a flask under the leg band is a good one for races.


----------



## eagleson520 (Feb 10, 2006)

I like perpetuem by Hammer. It's not really eating though, but drinking. It's very easy to consume while on the bike. I've done some fairly long rides on nothing but perpetuem, the occasional gel, and water. If you don't mind doing a ride and not having any solid food, it's worth trying.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

eagleson520 said:


> I like perpetuem by Hammer. It's not really eating though, but drinking. It's very easy to consume while on the bike. I've done some fairly long rides on nothing but perpetuem, the occasional gel, and water. If you don't mind doing a ride and not having any solid food, it's worth trying.


Perpetuem is the nastiest stuff I've ever tasted. I called Hammer and they said mix it so it would be a "gel" so to speak not a drink.
Anyway I'm past Hammer products.
Lim (Feedzone Cookbook) has the totally opposite view from above, eat your calories and drink your hydration/electrolytes. It's been a very refreshing change for me. I actually look forward to both my on ride snacks and my electrolyte based drink. 
Everyone has different tastes and tolerances so whatever works for you.


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

I have to endorse the hammer products too. On the Tour of Northland (new Zealand) it's what truly made both my wife and I endure. On the Fourth day, we were both feeling great and both noticed the fatigue setting into other riders around us. 
it's expensive, taste? I find it good, especially the strawberry and Cafe latte, and most definitely the best product for performance.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just do what this guy does.


----------

